# Best hooks for live bait ?



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

What is best hooks when fishing for flats with live bait ?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Circle hooks. IMO bait stays on Thr hook, and since they set themselves you don't have to worry of your line moving is the bait or a cat. Just my .02

Mr. A


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

That's what I thought I just wanted to makes sure. Thank you for the reply


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm using Owner 8/0 Circles hooking Shad in the nose holes on a 18 inch leader


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the gamakatsu 7/0 circle for shad, chubs, and sunfish. Check ebay for good deals on the 25 packs.


----------



## DEAfisher (Nov 10, 2013)

I use either circle or kahle style hooks. They both have their benefits just depends on the situation.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I've always used the 7/0 Gamakatsu circles as well... I might give kahle hooks a shot this year. I have absolutely no complaints with the circle hooks though.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

If you fish current and have strong rod holders, I would suggest
circle hooks.

If you fish lakes and want to let fish run till you decide they have the bait well, Kahle hooks are the ticket. Several manufacturers make Kahle style hooks but Wright-McGill (Eagle Claw) owns the name Kahle.

Each hook requires experience to set or sweep and you must remember which style you are using before you set or sweep that hook.

The debate on which is best could go on forever


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

I personally like using the octopus hooks, 6/0 all the way up to 10/0 depending on bait size. I have used the circle hooks with limited success.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Charlie Brown 8/0 bleeding red. I like red hooks because when I'm retying a rig at 2am and drop a hook in the weeds or mud the red ones are easier for my old eyes to find then black or bronze hooks.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

I use 7/0-8/0-9/0 Eagle Claw King Kahles. The work great, I fish from shore and I set the hook. I was missing a lot of good runs with circles.... And switched. Very happy I did. Kahles are big nasty hooks for big baits for big fish.


----------



## fedora4me (May 31, 2014)

barillms said:


> I use 7/0-8/0-9/0 Eagle Claw King Kahles. The work great, I fish from shore and I set the hook. I was missing a lot of good runs with circles.... And switched. Very happy I did. Kahles are big nasty hooks for big baits for big fish.


Couldn't agree more.


----------

